# Boyz in da hood



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

great post Kelson

HOLLA!

HOLLLLLLLLLLER

ALL DAY EVERY DAY

DIPSET

PURPLE CITY BYRDGANG!

TALIBAN!

LUCA !

KING JAFFI JOE!

KUFI SMACKA!!!!!!










THE NEW SLANG IS EH!!!!!!










I GOT A MILLION DOLLARS IN MY MOUTH! 









O.G. NIXION IN 3!










PURPLE HAZE IN STORES NOW!
ROAD TO RICHES IN STORES NOW!
ON MY WAY TO CHURCH IN STORES NOW!
DIPSET MEMORIAL DAY MIXTAPE IN STORES NOW!
BACK LIKE COOKED CRACK 2 IN STORES NOW!

MORE THAN MUSIC COMIN SOON!
WHAT THE GAMES BEEN MISSIN COMIN SOON!
SUMMER DIARIES COMIN SOON!!!

YANASKADAMEANIE?!?!?!

GOONIES!


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Oughta sight Kelson!!! Tighten it up.....

"Green is for the money and gold is for the honey"

Archbishop Don Magic Juan


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Soulbro.....goonie goo goo....Kufi smacker.............

Pauly Wallnuts!!!!!

People's Champ!










Whut It Dew???










Million dollar grin!


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Whoever that white dude with the platinum teeth is has to be selling crack or somethin' because I know he's not getting all that money selling records.

Anywho, I think the biggest bright spot on this site is being able to vent your emotions in a good way to eachother and finding out what is and isn't normal with this condition. Knowing that people have the same annoying problems are comforting to know. Though miniscule to most, it's huge to others.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Da said:


> Whoever that white dude with the platinum teeth is has to be selling crack or somethin' because I know he's not getting all that money selling records.
> 
> Anywho, I think the biggest bright spot on this site is being able to vent your emotions in a good way to eachother and finding out what is and isn't normal with this condition. Knowing that people have the same annoying problems are comforting to know. Though miniscule to most, it's huge to others.


that white dude with the platinum teeth is the PEOPLES CHAMP, PAUL WALL & he doesn't sell crack at all. He makes his millions off of music & jewelery.........

WHAT IT DO!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

That's nice to know. It means a lot more that he makes his money honestly, unlike some other rappers I could call terrorists. I have lots of respect for anyone making an honest living.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh yeah, the reason I said that was because I've never heard of him though I like rap. I'm just not huge on it.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Whut It Dew....It's Paul Wall baby!

Da'Burgh...Sittin Sidewayz is a dope song....you should download it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Cam'ron and the Diplomats are ehhhh...(they're alright)
Only place I've seen Paul Wall was that Mike Jones song. I wish I had platinum fronts I could put in whenever I wanted to look thugged out. For some reason, I think I'd look PROPER with some fronts and some tats.
I thought The Rock was the People's Champ. 

What I'm really into right now is Kool Keith, System of a Down, the Gorillaz and Keane.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh yeah, shout outs to Soulbro, what up man, how's it goin' and Kelson keepin' it poppin' off (are the kids still sayin' that? sorry I've been hangin' out with people as moderately unhip as myself) in Ohio. What have you guys been up to? Shout outs to Dreamland, Sebastian, Homeskooled and Gavin and Malia, apparently gettin' it on.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Privateer said:


> Cam'ron and the Diplomats are ehhhh...(they're alright)
> Only place I've seen Paul Wall was that Mike Jones song. I wish I had platinum fronts I could put in whenever I wanted to look thugged out. For some reason, I think I'd look PROPER with some fronts and some tats.
> I thought The Rock was the People's Champ.
> 
> What I'm really into right now is Kool Keith, System of a Down, the Gorillaz and Keane.


Pleeeeeeeease do not let Mike Jones indicate how Paul Wall is. Mike Jones is trash!!!!

Privateer...since you in Columbus, I know you heard of Copywrite? Dude is underground, but ill. Soul Bro knows what's up!

But......Lord Willin for the '05 and on....Word em up, like throwing letters in the air


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

I wish i could introduce Sebastian to the real " boyz in da hood" and I aint talkin Ice Cube & Cuba Gooding JR.........


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

I know about Copywrite, Blueprint, Illogic, etc. but I'm ashamed to say I haven't yet heard much of anything from any of them. I am afraid I must simply go out and buy some LPs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

LISTEN BOY BOY BE ON THE LOOK FOR SQUALLAY!!!!!!!










PIFF ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










PURPLE CITY BYRD GANG YA HEARD?!?!?!?!!










NO ****









KILLA! KING JAFFI JOE! EAAAAAAAAAAAAASSTSIDEEEEEEEE










HAHAHA

LEMME BREAK DOWN THE DIPSET MEMBERS

WE GOT

CAM'RON AKA KILLA! AKA KING JAFFI JOE









JIM JONES AKA CAPO STATUS









JUELZ SANTANA AKA HUMAN CRACK IN THE FLESH









JR WRITER AKA THE WRITER OF WRITERS AKA THE ETHIOPIAN OF THIS RAP SHIT










S.A.S. AKA DIPSET EUROGANG 
STRAIGHT OUTTA ENGLAND










THE SENATE ( missing some members)









40 CAL










HELL RELL









BLACKA DA DON










PURPLE CITY










TOM GIST









LUCA BRAZZI!









HAHA

THERES MORE TO

KELSON WHERE YOU AT GOONIE?!?!??!??!?!!?

DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPSETTTTTTTTTTT

haha


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Maaaaaaaaaayne....You done held it down for the Dips! Leeme break the squad they called Color Changin Click..........CHAMILITARY mayne!

Straight outta HOUSTON!










Original CCC aka WATERBOYZ...Chamillionaire, Paul Wall, Lew Hawk, 50/50 Twin










Yung Ro aka Mr. Nobody










50/50 Twin










Rasaq....It's RASAQ BOI!!!










CHAMILITARY MAYNE!










Soulbro....holla back!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

imma take it a little old school namean?!?!?!

WU TAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNG CLAAAAAAAANNNNNNN

they still around but they been makin classics since like 93

heres the WU










Method Man









Ol Dirty Bastard ( R.I.P.)









RZA









GZA









Ghostface









Raekwon









Inspecta Deck









U God









Masta Killa









KELSON HOLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BACCCCCCCCCCK MENG


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SB...Mayne, you done took it back!

Aight....Bout to L.ive O.ff eX.perience

The LOX...reppin Yonkers!



















Jadakiss...aka Jada-wuh!



















Styles P...aka the Ghost...aka Pinero



















Sheek...aka Louch



















Jae Hood










D D D D D Block!

Soul Bro...holla back!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

imma keep it hood with the mafuckin legendary BOOT CAMP CLICK!!!!!

Been makin classic records for about a decade now

just some of the BCC family










THE BCC consists of

Duckdown CEO Dru HA










SMIF N WESSUN AKA CO CO BROVAZ









Sean Price ( of Heltah Skeltah)









the legendary BLACK MOON










OGC ( Originoo Gun Clappaz)










legendary producers DA BEATMINERZ

& newest member 
Rustee Jux

all of these artists are legendary!

BCC IS A MOVEMENT!



























Buckshot with 50 Cent



















jeah![/img]


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Aight Soul Bro...I feel you on that underground, low-key type ish....but Imma bring it back to the semi-mainstream....

Wutch ya'll know bout the State Prop Chain Gang!!!!

State Property (hopefully still together, though was rumored they broke up)




























Beanie Sigel...aka the Broadstreet Bully...The General of the Squad

FREE B Sig!



















Freeway...aka...Philadelpia Freeway...aka...Free-weezy



















Young Gunz...Chris and Neef...aka Young Gunnaz



















Oschino and Sparks

Oschino










Sparks










Peedi Peedi...aka...Peedi Crakk...aka...P Crakk...Riiiiiiiiiiiiiing



















Soul Bro...holla back!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

ITS TIME TO INTRODUCE EVERYONE TO WHO!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!??!?!?!?!?!

MIKE JONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHO!?!?!?!??!!?!?!

MIKE JONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










WHO!?!?!?!!?!?!?!??!?!??!?!?!?!

MIKE JONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










WHO IS MIKE JONES IN STORES NOW!!!!!!!!!!!

KELSON LET EM KNOW THE NUMBER!!!!!!!!!

WHO?!?!!?!??!

MIKE JONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BACK THAN THEY DIDN'T WANT ME, NOW IM HOT, HO'S ALL ON ME!!!!!


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Introducing only the coolest cats, straight outta the ghettoooo










MC HAMMER - STOP

HAMMERTIME










Vanilla ice, he is trully ice cool










CLIFF RICHARD - REPRESENT!!!!










THE SUN FROM TELETUBBIES, HE GOT THE HOT FUNK


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

fallin your post is a lame attempt at humour cuzzin

try again


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

Allow me to bring it back to the rawness with Uncle Howie Records and Psychological Records familia

We have

Non Phixion










which consists of members

Ill Bill









Goretex










Sabac Red









and DJ ECLIPSE










we than have

Q UNIQUE










and E-DOT (who's picture is n/a)

now we move on to Psychological Records

the mastermind behind this label & brother of Non Phixion's Ill Bill

one of the world's biggest scumbags

Necro









and the other Psychological Records artist

Mr. Hyde








on the right

Ill Bill and Necro 









The Uncle Howie/Pyschological Records familia



















Uncle Howie































































STREET VILLIANS VOLUME 2 DROPPIN NEXT WEEK!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

http://s42.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=11FC ... VELASMQ393

this is a song thats gonna be on Street Villians 2

Reflection Of The Children remix ( over the Game's Hate It Or Love It) featuring Charles Manson on the chorus

enjoy


----------

